# 645 Ci Voice Command System



## lesjax (Mar 31, 2004)

Does anyone have a working Voice Command System? My dealer is stumped and thinks there may be a software upgrade coming to fix it but cannot confirm.


----------



## Cabriolover (Feb 6, 2004)

*VC system*



lesjax said:


> Does anyone have a working Voice Command System? My dealer is stumped and thinks there may be a software upgrade coming to fix it but cannot confirm.


My dealer tells me soon you will be able to command most important i-drive functions vocally ( radio/CD, temperature, navigation). My new car will be "prepared" for the VC system when it is ready.


----------



## EricR (Mar 30, 2004)

lesjax said:


> Does anyone have a working Voice Command System? My dealer is stumped and thinks there may be a software upgrade coming to fix it but cannot confirm.


Mine works great! Salesman told me that I needed the BMW phone (that I did not buy) to make it work. I was really pleasantly surprised when my 14 year old hit the button and said "Radio On Frequency 104.5"and the stereo turned itself on and tuned to that station!!!" I've played with it a lot and it seems to work fine for most common functions.

ER


----------



## Devilish645CI (Apr 10, 2004)

Mine doesn't work.... why?? Is it an option or a standard feature??


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

_Salesman told me that I needed the BMW phone (that I did not buy) to make it work._

Is it this phone that is required to enable Voice commands?


----------



## Chapelhillchuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Picked up my 645 Convertible on Friday and it works, even with the top down, but I have to speak a little louder than normal.


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

I picked mine this morning. I didn't get to "play" with it much because I was out with some friends. I came back about midnight and it's almost 1 in the morning here. I have to check if Voice commands work on my 6 series. My dealer said it doesn't but he also told me there is no bluetooth when there is actually. Stupid dealers don't even know there own cars!

Anyways, this car is a delight for any driver. I was very impressed. Backspace is a joke. My head got squished when I sat in the back. Also the glass panaroma sunroof is little disappointing. I wish it can slide backswards rather than tilt a few centimetres.


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I have an working voice system;have the BMW phone fitted. In general it works quite well but has difficulty distinguishing numbers fully. It frequently mistakes a 9 for a 1 when I voice dial a number. Makes a big difference to the i-drive. I have not fully learned its capabilities yet and do not konw how much it works with the nav system if at all. It works with the radio and CD fine.


----------



## Spngd (Feb 28, 2004)

*have it for my 4/04 645ci... works fine..no bluetooth here.*

I believe bluetooth is delayed until 05 builds. I am hoping for MP3 playback soon via software update. I also cannot figure out how to just pause the CD player, the volume button just mutes when pushed....


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

Hello, i didnt find a the 645 lover thread, so i wanted to congratulate all who have a 645 specially those lucky users who have the convertible. Until know i only saw 2 of them and I really like it.


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

Mine has bluetooth but no voice commands apparently. Any idea how to use the voice commands? You just press that button on the steering wheel? I tried that and it didn't work. I don't even know how to dial a phone number using the voice command. My dealer told me you can dial your phone using it. I just can't figure it out.

Are there any special settings I have to fix to get it working?


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Voice activation...*

Mine didn't work until dealer downloaded Software update 12.0. It is a neat feature, and very convenient.


----------



## tkflips (Oct 25, 2004)

*With phone or without?*



Chapelhillchuck said:


> Picked up my 645 Convertible on Friday and it works, even with the top down, but I have to speak a little louder than normal.


Did you order with the BMW phone or without? (with the voice commands working). I bet it's some of that leftover L&H speech software so you have to take lessons to learn how to talk to it.


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

*you need the latest software upgrade*



lesjax said:


> Does anyone have a working Voice Command System? My dealer is stumped and thinks there may be a software upgrade coming to fix it but cannot confirm.


you need the latest software upgrade They come out with new ones all the time. You don't need a phone to use voice command, at least in the US.

MG


----------

